# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Большой монитор с безрамочным дизайном

## Labs

Компания AOC, специалист по производству дисплеев, расширяет серию Style новым безрамочным 27-дюймовым монитором. Модель Q2781PQ порадует пользователей не только ультратонким дизайном и асимметричной подставкой, но и разрешением QHD и новой безрамочной AH-IPS панелью. Новый монитор способен удовлетворить потребности пользователей, которые ценят по-настоящему стильные вещи.

*Яркие цвета и оригинальный дизайн*

27-дюймовый дисплей AOC Q2781PQ с обновленным дизайном и улучшенным качеством изображения несомненно производит впечатление с первого взгляда. Наряду с ультратонкой формой и стильной асимметричной подставкой дисплей отличает новая панель: ширина верхней и боковых рамок всего 5,7 мм, нижней – 6,25 мм. Как следствие, дисплей Q2781PQ Style не только притягивает взгляды, но и экономит место на рабочем столе. Монитор оснащен новейшими технологиями, которые гарантируют комфортную работу и просмотр мультимедиа контента. Современная панель типа AH-IPS обеспечивает широкие углы обзора 178°, яркие цвета, 100% соответствие палитре sRGB и высокую однородность цвета под любым углом. Благодаря разрешению QHD на площади экрана вмещается более 3,6 млн пикселей. Пользователи, которые занимаются редактированием фото- и видеоматериалов, оценят четкость, высокую детализацию и живые цвета изображений.

*Функциональность и удобство использования*

Современные характеристики, такие как технология Flicker-Free и большое разнообразие видеовходов, превращает AOC Q2781PQ в функционального помощника как дома, так и на работе. Пользователи, которые проводят долгие часы перед монитором, оценят преимущества технологии устранения мерцания. Она регулирует подсветку диодов и сокращает мерцание экрана, которое зачастую доставляет дискомфорт и может стать причиной проблем со зрением.

Монитор оснащен целым рядом современных входов. Среди них DisplayPort, два входа HDMI и D-Sub.

AOC Q2781PQ поступит в продажу в июле 2016 года по рекомендованной производителем розничной цене 7 830 000 белорусских рублей. Компания AOC дает гарантию 3 года на свою продукцию с возможностью замены неисправных компонентов.

----------

